# Anyone tried scaleartmodels new 1:20.3 windows and doors?



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry if this subject has been addressed before, but I just woke up.

Has anyone tried Scale Art Models new line of 1:20.3 windows, doors, fences, oil drums, etc? I went on their website (www.scaleartmodels.com) and found it quite interesting. There is an extensive line of windows including store front and many different styles of doors, including double entry doors, single doors with transoms and warehouse/station sliding type doors. Because these products are made of resin, the company suggests that rather than cutting the flash off with a knife, you sand it off. This is especially critical with their windows, where the openings have a thin membrane of resin that must be removed before you can apply the glazing. Although common practice would suggest a few passes with a knife, the Scale Art folks say you should sand the windows down until the flash, which is very thin, is worn away. Makes sense to me.

The web site gives the dimensions of all the windows and doors, in prototypical and scale size, which is helpful. The only problem is that these casting cannot be "glued" with certain kinds of traditional adhesives, some of which won't adhere to resin.

All in all, these things look enticing and certainly would make it a lot quicker to throw together some 1:20.3 structures.

BTW, one of the people invovled in Scale Art is Joe Crea, a long-time large scale modeler, who has turned out some great stuff. In fact, the site shows an oil depot their company just built for Tom Miller who has what is probably the biggest, most incredible indoor, 1:20.3 scale railroad in the world.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe,

I ordered some 55 gallon drums from them. They came quickly and nicely packaged; nice detail. They are quite a bit larger than some I had bought elsewhere; I'm quite pleased with them and will be using them in a future project.

I bought the silver ones at the ECLSTS; the resin ones are the tan ones in the back.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Bruce, to my nekid eye the silver drums look like 1:22.5, versus 1:20.3, which is what I assume the resin ones are. Still, real drums come in all sizes so who says ya can't mix and match.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe,
You're right - and I plan to use them all! But I was delighted to find the 1:20 ones as that is what I needed.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought some windows for a project, but haven't used them yet because I decided I didn't want that style for the particular building. They look crisp, with just a slight film of resin where the panes of glass should go; easily cut out with a knife or lightly sanded off. I didn't buy any of their doors, but they're equally well done from what I saw in the packaging. I've got their chimneys on a few of my buildings. 

Later, 

K


----------

